# Going to see Prince at Paisley Park tonight! (...and now he's gone)



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2016)

It was more than I could have hoped for.  I met a couple from London who flew in specifically to attend this show.  If there were even a thousand people packed into that room I would be surprised.  The VIP tickets bought me parking at Paisley Park (vs. having to take shuttle) and a folding chair not 10 feet from the man. (vs. having to stand the whole show about 50 feet back).  

As I read more national and international reviews of the show, it is becoming apparent to me that I attending something pretty special - this Rolling Stones review does a pretty good job of communicating the tone of the evening.  I am spoiled for concerts for a long time now, not sure what circumstances I would ever want to see an arena-type show again.

Prince Stuns at Emotional 'Piano and a Microphone' Solo Show

__________________________________________________________________

Anyone else a fan?  I've never seen him in concert, and quite honestly I hate "arena" type shows, especially for someone whom I'd rather see in a smaller venue.  I hit the jackpot on this one, Paisley Park is just 1,800 seats - and he's doing the show without a band.  Just him, the keyboard and a mic.

_"The intimate performances will span the Purple One's entire discography, according to a press release, including hits, new stuff, rarities, B-sides, and "new never-before-heard material."_

http://www.citypages.com/music...s-at-paisley-7972845


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 21, 2016)

You bringing your boyfriend with you?  Or is that like bringing sand to the beach?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah & Prince.  Damn.

I liked his "1999" album.  Actually, I dated a chick who liked his album.  She was hot.  Hence...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2016)

fox1371 said:


> You bringing your boyfriend with you?  Or is that like bringing sand to the beach?



Ha!  I'd accept that sad excuse of an insult from you if I was going to see the legendary George Michael.  But Prince?  I'll claim to be a fan of his any day.  The dude is a musical genius.  Master of the guitar, piano, and drums; the man writes his own tunes....and then there are the women.  My god, the quality of women he had 'back in the day'.  Starting with Apollonia, with Carmen Electra, Kim Basinger, and Shelia E in the mix as well.  Dude gets much respect from me ...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 21, 2016)

Prince is a great musician.  Almost as good as Freddy Mercury, but in a different way.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess Dave Chappelle spoiled it for me...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Are you gonna party like its "1999"? 

Prince is awesome, and that dude has banged more hot chicks than Fox1371 could even imagine.

Favorite song "Pussy Control"


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2016)

Love Prince. Went to the Purple Rain concert in Los Angeles back in the day.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope he makes you pancakes after you purify yourself in Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 21, 2016)

Dude has some amazing talent on multiple instruments...


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 21, 2016)

Prince inspired me to learn the guitar.  Aint ashamed to admit it.  

One of my high school girlfriends was a huge fan and took me to one of his shows in Chicago in the early 90s. 

"Ugh, the power of the pink," I initially thought.  

Ended up totally surprised by how great the show was, especially his guitar playing.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I hope he makes you pancakes after you purify yourself in Lake Minnetonka.


I wanna like and agree.


"That's not Lake Minnetonka."


----------



## Brill (Jan 21, 2016)

What the hell?


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> _the Purple One _



Has he released anything yet under his new name? I'm curious to read your next review.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2016)

He recently posted his passport photo (thank you, Fark.com). I think it makes Chappelle's version even funnier.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 21, 2016)

LOVED the Chappelle skit about Prince.


----------



## Dame (Feb 21, 2016)

Best passport photo I've ever seen. Wonder if he brought his own lighting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2016)

** BREAKING **

A little sick to my stomach right now. 

The bolded section makes no sense to me, if it is not Prince then why would they not say so?  Unless it is?

Authorities investigating death at Prince's Paisley Park

Authorities said Thursday morning that they are investigating a death at Prince's Paisley Park in Chanhassen.

"We're currently conducting a death investigation and there isn't much I can say," said Jason Kamerud, chief sheriff's deputy for Carver County. "We're withholding information on the identification of the decedent until after we've connected with the next of kin. Once that has been done we will issue a press release."

*Asked specifically if Prince had died, Kamerud repeated that he couldn't confirm the identity of the decedent. "I appreciate that you need to report responsibly. I want to be responsible to the decedent's next of kin. I think that's the respectful thing to do.*


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 21, 2016)

This has been a terrible year for music.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2016)

2016 is dropping bodies like cholera.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2016)

-- SIGH --


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 21, 2016)

Saw him play guitar once with Lenny Kravitz.  Amazing.  He was iconic.  RIP.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 21, 2016)

I was never a huge fan,  but it's not hard to hear his talent.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Prince. Such a shame, at 57.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang.  Sad to hear.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 2016 is dropping bodies like cholera.


Mr Reaper has been busy, and doesn't seem to be satisfied yet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2016)

The fans flock to First Avenue in tribute.  If you saw Purple Rain, you know the relevance of First Avenue.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 21, 2016)

Rest In Peace and thanks for the many memorable years of music.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## amlove21 (Apr 21, 2016)

Never liked Prince a day in my life- but his talent and his influence are impossible to deny.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 22, 2016)

2016 is giving 2009 a run for its title of "Best Celebrity Death Pool" year.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2016)

Found on facebook. Too soon?

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Found on facebook. Too soon?
> 
> M.


Ironic, all things considered.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2016)

Arguably the greatest Superbowl performance ever - though you'll get no argument from me.

Purple Rain - uninterrupted






Let's go Crazy - uninterrupted 






With some commentary, but still worth a listen...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2016)

Both the music and the interview worth watching.  How can a man with such a deep voice sing those damn high notes!?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2016)

Prince and Lenny Kravitz - f'ing amazing


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2016)

I know I'm geeking out of this shit tonight, but I'm such a fan of his music, and his ability to thrash on a guitar, I genuinely hope that some of you take some time over the next few weeks to just watch (and crank loudly) the talent of this man.  

Rest in Peace you talented mother fucker.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 23, 2016)

Happy  trails...
Chemtrails...






I dug some of his stuff. But I found him to be hit or miss. Anyway...


----------



## Dame (Apr 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I know I'm geeking out of this shit tonight, but I'm such a fan of his music, and his ability to thrash on a guitar, I genuinely hope that some of you take some time over the next few weeks to just watch (and crank loudly) the talent of this man.
> 
> Rest in Peace you talented mother fucker.


Will never regret camping out in my car in a parking lot to get tickets for the Purple Rain concert in L.A.  Long, long time ago. Still had the ticket stubs up until a few years ago. Too many of my college days and nights were tied up with his music to ever really want to say goodbye.


----------



## AWP (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not broken up over his loss, but respect the immense amount of talent he possessed. I don't know that I ever heard "arrogant" used to describe him and by all accounts he seemed to be a very decent human being.

After the Dave Chappelle/ Charlie Murphy skits featuring him, Prince released a single, Breakfast Can Wait. The album cover is below.






If you can't respect the man for that I don't know what to say.

Game: Blouses.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I know I'm geeking out of this shit tonight, but I'm such a fan of his music, and his ability to thrash on a guitar, I genuinely hope that some of you take some time over the next few weeks to just watch (and crank loudly) the talent of this man.
> 
> Rest in Peace you talented mother fucker.



My favorite part of this one is that about 3:15 seconds it is something else to watch the other performers steal looks at Prince while he's playing.  They are having as much fun watching him play, as he is playing.

And where the F did his guitar go after he tosses it!?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2016)

...and it begins.

Man claims he's Prince's son as icon's sister reveals he had no will

Get a will boys and girls.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...and it begins.
> 
> Man claims he's Prince's son as icon's sister reveals he had no will
> 
> Get a will boys and girls.



People like this should have to pay for their own DNA test.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...and it begins.
> 
> Man claims he's Prince's son as icon's sister reveals he had no will
> 
> Get a will boys and girls.


In this day of lawsuits anyone with money and no will isn't as sharp as they think they are.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 28, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> In this day of lawsuits anyone with money and no will isn't as sharp as they think they are.



There exists a plethora of examples out there of extremely wealthy people not being smart. Just because you have money doesn't mean you have brains.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 28, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> There exists a plethora of examples out there of extremely wealthy people not being smart. Just because you have money doesn't mean you have brains.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 28, 2016)

Hate because Kartrashians make me sick


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 24, 2016)

Color me shocked. 

Two people claiming to be heirs of Prince's estate are objecting to having to take blood and genetic tests to prove their relationship to the musician.

Two Prince estate claimants object to undergoing genetic testing


----------



## DocIllinois (May 24, 2016)

Because that 30 seconds of your life it takes to do a blood draw is a real bitch.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2016)

Always someone looking for a pay day.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...and it begins.
> 
> Man claims he's Prince's son as icon's sister reveals he had no will
> 
> Get a will boys and girls.



Why?

You're dead, and it might just perhaps be the perfect moment to allow that which may not be apparent, to be defined and highlighted by their actions. A parting gift, if you will.


----------



## Devildoc (May 25, 2016)

Hmmm.  I do have family in that area; maybe I am related.  But since I am as Finnish as they come, just looking at his complexion, I am not sure we are related.  Still, I would do a blood test.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2016)

If this works, I'd like to declare right now that I too, am an offspring of Prince.  

Would-be heirs raise constitutional challenge in Prince estate

_Attorneys representing two people claiming to be among Prince’s heirs have filed a constitutional challenge to the requirement that they substantiate their claims with genetic evidence.

Their attorneys say the requirement violates the equal protection clauses of the Minnesota and U.S. constitutions.

The objection, made public Friday in Carver County District Court, was filed on behalf of Brianna and Victoria Nelson, who claim they are Prince’s niece and grandniece, respectively. They are the daughter and granddaughter of the late Duane Nelson Sr., who they contend was one of Prince’s half-siblings._


----------

